# Is it safe to eat Spanish?



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok...so I've done some research online and have found less than I'd have liked. So far, what I've gathered is that they're high in Omega 3, and can also be high in trace minerals (mostly mercury though I think). 



So...what do you fisherfolk have to say? Everyone knows you can catch tons of them at Bob Sykes from time to time but I gave all of mine away last year. This year (tomorrow in fact) I'm going to cook and eat some for the first time. 



I have more questions than answers and I appreciate any feedback you all may have!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

Their actually pretty good if you prepare them right. My girlfriend eats them, and this is a girl that hates anything that tastes, in her words, "yucky". Mostly fish or venison. I fry mine 95% of the time, and will grill them the other 5%. If you want a good recipe pm me.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

They are safe to eat, I wouldnt worry about that mercury hype. I know alot of fish eating people,like heavy fish eaters, and never heard of anyone having a mercury issue.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think anything in moderation would be ok but not sure if there is really an answer, something you need to decide. I usually stick with the younger fish (never catch any big ones anyways) and dont worry about it.

This is what the governent says about it

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/environment/medicine/fishconsumptionadvisories/index.html

http://www.floridamarine.org/features/view_article.asp?id=24902


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Mercury in fish typically depends on high up the fish is in the food chain. Fish absorb very small amounts of mercury from the water. The mercury level in a bait fish gets transferred to the fish that eats it, and then if another fish eats that fish, it has all the mercury combined. This doesn't become significant until you get to the larger fish like sharks, and you still will have to eat a lot of it and be pregnant for it to have any effect. Mercury is poisonous at any level, but the mercury found in fish is very very small.



There shouldn't be anything wrong with eating spanish, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

NO! very deadly.

Catch'em, call me, I'll dispose of them for you. Same with redfish.


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is an *excellent* resource sailor! What a wealth of info. Thanks a mil!


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Those links are pretty good. One mentioned a serving being only 6oz. Umm...


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

> *pb&jellyfish (4/23/2009)*Those links are pretty good. One mentioned a serving being only 6oz. Umm...


 I know....that's not likely, but if I only do it with Spanish once a week, then I should be ok I think.



Put it this way fellas...if you don't see ladyfisher101 around after about 2pm today, I guess you'll know what happened; A TEN OUNCE PORTION...lol


----------



## Cobia Captain (Jan 11, 2009)

I eat a lot of Spanish and they are great if you prepare them properly and cook them fresh (don't freeze). I have no bad effects except glowing in the dark a little.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I like Spanish. I fry most of them, but they are not bad on the grill. I also saw a report once about the mercury content in fish from salt water and the mercury in fish from freshwater. If I remember right, the saltwater version was not as harmful as the freshwater fish. Of course, anything not taken in moderation could be bad for you. Stick with the younger fish and the mercury level will be at the lowest.

Chris


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>I like Spanish. I fry most of them, but they are not bad on the grill. I also saw a report once about the mercury content in fish from salt water and the mercury in fish from freshwater. If I remember right, the saltwater version was not as harmful as the freshwater fish. Of course, anything not taken in moderation could be bad for you. Stick with the younger fish and the mercury level will be at the lowest.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


 I think you're right here. I'm a full time saltwater noob but a lifetime freshwater guy newly relocated here from Alton IL. The vast majority of ponds lakes and resevoirs we would fish for bass, crappie, stripers etc. were not a problem with contaminants. The Mississippi River, on the other hand, was FILTHY. The Great Rivers Land Trust did several small studies on local fish, and I had a friend there that I would give catches to occassionaly a few years back. We would fish for "monster" blue and flathead cats in the river above the Melvin Price Lock and Dam, and between variating sizes of those and a few stray walleye/sauger, they demonstrated, firstly the high contaminant content of fish out of the river in general, and secondly the even higher content of fish of large size. This is only a laymens understanding, but I decided years ago not to eat fish from the river. (Cats over 15 or so pounds taste like crap anyway.) I ate all my fish from small lakes and farm ponds not near fertilizer runoff. Just my 2 bits


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

just blacken them or fry em

you will never taste any of that omega 3 or mercury crap


----------



## kayaken (Apr 26, 2009)

I have eaten many a Spanish over the years. They are a bit high in oil content and if you fry them your grease with bubble quite a bit. They are tasty, I usually let mine sit in icy water a day before eating Try grilling some with butter, lemon, and spices. Make sure you cut any dark red out of the filet or you will get that fishy taste very strong. Usually it is along the back where the filets come together.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Just cut out the blood line as previously mentioned and make sure you eat them the same day as you caught them. In my experience, if you eat them the next day they taste like crap. The wife and I thought they weren't too bad. We threw them on the grill with sliced lemons, red pepper, a little dill, and a touch of olive oil.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've eaten plenty and I'm still here today.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Joez, they are VERY BAD FOR YOU, you should not eat them, ifJoez can't dispose of them just PM me and I'll take careof them.

Ted


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Same forme.Over the years I know I've caught over a 1000and have eaten most of them. If your concerned about contaminents cut the red line out. I may be wrong but that's the logical place for them to build up. It's also where the strong taste comes from. I'll takea filletand make a 3/8 to1/2 cut out of the center which leaves you with2 narrow strips of meat - it works well for kings too. After that, the suggestion of putting on the grill with lemon, butter anddill works well - maybe ad a little garlic tothe mix too. You can spice it up with some Tony's if you like more of a cajun flavor. If you stiil think it tastes too strong, try this trick. Soak in buttermilk.Buttermilk takes the strong taste out of most anything.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a good link to answer some questions.

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/environment/medicine/fishconsumptionadvisories/index.html

Ted


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I eat em every year in Texas. No one seems to mind over there.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Spanish are OK, but the big kings should not be eaten. It's a crying shame as they are so much fun, just let the studs go.


----------

